# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Rpetier host upgrade

## Mcbride19

upgrade of repetier host: 0.95E

http://www.repetier.com/download/

Windows only !

----------


## Hall_of_Famer

Is there any sort of changelog for this?

----------


## Mcbride19

I found nothing  :Frown:  !!

----------


## Mcbride19

Another upgrade:   0.95F

windows only

----------


## DerekPeterson

Yeah I don't think much was changed with this version.  Probably just bug fixes.

----------

